# Conductors I Like



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Pierre Darveaux (one of the best in my book)
Takuo Yuasa he made great rendition of favorite come alive.
Antoni Wit 

But what do i know im some newbie, but these are my favorites for the moment

what is your favorite chef i heard about this great armenian guy called
Karajan(spelling error?) was among favorite of all time.But i did not heard him yet


So who are your favorite conductors? like if i says name 5 or 10 of em in your all of fame.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I ment best conductor, i was thinking of ''chef d'orchestre'' perhaps it elude English speaker im sorry , can an op change the title please, lame error lost in translation im sorry


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

It's OK, I understand what you're trying to say. My favorite conductors are Herbert von Karajan, Carlos Kleiber, and Claudio Abbado. Among my other favorites are Pierre Boulez, Arturo Toscanini, David Zinman, John Eliot Gardiner, Carlo Maria Giulini, Rafael Kubelik, Gunter Wand, Pablo Casals, Josef Krips.

PS. Click on "Edit Post". Then click "Go Advanced", you can edit and change your Thread Title. Perhaps you should title it, "Who are your favorite conductors?". Best of luck.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> It's OK, I understand what you're trying to say. My favorite conductors are Herbert von Karajan, Carlos Kleiber, and Claudio Abbado. Among my other favorites are Pierre Boulez, Arturo Toscanini, David Zinman, John Eliot Gardiner, Carlo Maria Giulini, Rafael Kubelik, Gunter Wand, Pablo Casals, Josef Krips.
> 
> PS. Click on "Edit Post". Then click "Go Advanced", you can edit and change your Thread Title. Perhaps you should title it, "Who are your favorite conductors?". Best of luck.


Pablo Casals? I didn't know he was a conductor as well. Any recording you would recommend?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pablo Casals. Beethoven 7th Symphony Marlboro Festival Orchestra.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

GioCar said:


> Pablo Casals? I didn't know he was a conductor as well. Any recording you would recommend?


Absolutely, I love his Schubert "Unfinished"! It's intense, weighty and beautiful. It comes coupled with Schumann symphony #2.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

^^^ You learn something new every day...thanks Hp and DI!

Mine are Carlos Kleiber, Riccardo Chailly, Leonard Bernstein, Claudio Abbado and Sergiu Celibidache, just to name 5.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Absolutely, I love his Schubert "Unfinished"! It's intense, weighty and beautiful. It comes coupled with Schumann symphony #2.


Was that before or after he did _Young Frankenstein_?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Leopold Stokowski

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

GioCar said:


> ^^^ You learn something new every day...*thanks Hp* and DI!
> 
> Mine are Carlos Kleiber, Riccardo Chailly, Leonard Bernstein, Claudio Abbado and Sergiu Celibidache, just to name 5.











You are welcome, GioCar!

No, that's not Jean Sibelius. It's Pablo Casals conducting at the Marlboro Festival in Vermont, USA.

His performance of the Beethoven Seventh Symphony is available on Amazon, but only on vinyl.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

In terms of a conductor's reliability as a "guarantee of quality", I would say Karl Böhm and John Eliot Gardiner.

However, in terms of how high they could peak (as well as rugged good looks), it's got to be Herbie the Love Bug.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I've gone ahead and changed the title so that people coming to the thread will already understand what it's about.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The conductors I like are all dead.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Karl Muck, Willem Mengelberg, Wilhelm Furtwangler, Victor de Sabata, Hans Knappertsbusch, and Tullio Serafin.

Oh, and Herbie Lifschitz. Worked the streetcars in Atlantic City back in '49. Always ready with a smile.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Karl Muck, Willem Mengelberg, Wilhelm Furtwangler, Victor de Sabata, Hans Knappertsbusch, and Tullio Serafin.
> 
> Oh, and Herbie Lifschitz. Worked the streetcars in Atlantic City back in '49. Always ready with a smile.


Yes and AG Silver was and still is an excellent conductor. His performances electrified his audiences fortunate to be close enough.

However there were usually one or two resistors sitting in the back.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Karl Muck, Willem Mengelberg, Wilhelm Furtwangler, Victor de Sabata, Hans Knappertsbusch, and Tullio Serafin.
> 
> Oh, and Herbie Lifschitz. Worked the streetcars in Atlantic City back in '49. Always ready with a smile.


I'm so glad you mentioned Herbie Lifschitz and not Herbie von Karajan.

If you did, then I may worry of your refusal to take any culture seriously.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

ribonucleic said:


> In terms of a conductor's reliability as a "guarantee of quality", I would say Karl Böhm and John Eliot Gardiner.
> 
> However, in terms of how high they could peak (as well as rugged good looks), it's got to be Herbie the Love Bug.


Interesting how much he resembles, in this photo, the young Bernstein. Their looks diverged with age - and so did their ideas about how music should sound. I prefer both of them young - in looks and in musical achievement.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Conductors who have made recordings that are my favorites of a particular work include, but are not limited to: Toscanini, Furtwanger, Rosebaud, Haitinck, Fricsay, Klemperer, Leinsdorf, Barbirolli, Kubelik, Previn, Chailly, Fruhbeck de Burgos, Horenstein, Bernstein, Schmidt-Isserstedt, Solti, Colin Davis, Reiner, Stock, Szell, Dorati, Karl Richter, Kertesz, Giulini, Munch, Cluytens . . .


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Stokowski (above all others), Toscanini, Karajan, Bernstein, Furtwangler... those are the big ones. I have lots of lesser ones.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Yes and AG Silver was and still is an excellent conductor. His performances electrified his audiences fortunate to be close enough.
> 
> However there were usually one or two resistors sitting in the back.


They probably found his interpretations revolting.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Mine are Herreweghe, Gardiner and Jacobs. For a more traditional approach, I love Bohm, C. Davis, Sinopoli, Giulini, Kleiber, Klemperer and Gergiev.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Yes and AG Silver was and still is an excellent conductor. His performances electrified his audiences fortunate to be close enough.
> 
> However there were usually one or two resistors sitting in the back.


You can usually spot these jokers; so many of them are transparent.






_






_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Some great conductors of yore not yet mentioned:

Ferenc Fricasy
Serge Baudo
Charles Munch


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

PetrB said:


> Some great conductors of yore not yet mentioned:
> 
> Ferenc Fricasy
> Serge Baudo
> Charles Munch


Oh wow, how could I forget about Fricsay! And for that matter, George Szell and Fritz Reiner.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2014)

I wake up in the morning and see "Chefs I Like" - I have things to take care of, so I merely make a mental note: "That could be a tasty read for later"

I come home and there is no more chef thread


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Conductors I Like are in my collection. Many.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As far as conductors, the usual suspects.

As far as choral conductors, John Eliot Gardiner is great. Harry Christophers keeps getting better. Peter Phillips may not have been entirely historical with his Talllis Scholars, but he brought Renaissance music out of the closet. And William Christie has done the same for the French Baroque.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I wake up in the morning and see "Chefs I Like" - I have things to take care of, so I merely make a mental note: "That could be a tasty read for later"
> 
> I come home and there is no more chef thread


Start one, in the Community Forum!


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Eugene Ormandy.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

The conductors I turn to most frequently happen to be the conductors who bring out the best in the composers I love most. 

1. Bohm (my absolute go to conductor for Beethoven and Schubert. His Schubert 9 and Beethoven 6 are irreplaceable in my collection)
2. Barenboim (I like his style. I like his attitude. I like his politics. I like his music.)
3. Szell, Fricsay, Kleiber, Abbado, Bernstein (Select moments of brilliance for all)
4. Minkowski (a more recent discovery of mine. Someone I'll be exploring more of in the future)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My rather short list of conductors I like are: Gunter Wand, Bruno Walter, Herbert von Karajan, Klaus Tennstedt, Leonard Bernstein and Charles Munch.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The conductors I like are all dead.


Ditto for nearly all of the composers I like
Just like Elvis, being dead can be a good career move


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Ditto for nearly all of the composers I like
> Just like Elvis, being dead can be a good career move


Yes. Elvis is making more money dead than alive. Mozart? Beethoven, Bach? *NOT!!!!*


----------

